# TTOC shop contact



## maxdude (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi, I am awaiting delivery of my 2nd MKII KeyRing, 1st took 5 days to come. I ordered my 2nd over 3 weeks ( I know it says can take up to 6), but have sent a few emails to the shop just enquiring of progress of order but no reply....I am not complaining or moaning just keen to get keyring(dads b'day present, he's just bought a V6, and will be visiting him this weekend.)...... :? :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

One of the main 'shop' contacts, Rob, is in the States on business this week. You could try pm'ing committee[at]ttoc.co.uk


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

maxdude said:


> Hi, I am awaiting delivery of my 2nd MKII KeyRing, 1st took 5 days to come. I ordered my 2nd over 3 weeks ( I know it says can take up to 6), but have sent a few emails to the shop just enquiring of progress of order but no reply....I am not complaining or moaning just keen to get keyring(dads b'day present, he's just bought a V6, and will be visiting him this weekend.)...... :? :?


Either Dave has made it and sent it.... or he hasn't  It's a pretty binary progress report I'm afraid - not really very much we can tell you in advance as we don't harras Dave daily for updates, unless something goes wrong with the 6 week delivery window. Can you let me know (via email) when yours does arrive though so we know you're ok? Thanks.


----------



## maxdude (Oct 8, 2006)

clived said:


> maxdude said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I am awaiting delivery of my 2nd MKII KeyRing, 1st took 5 days to come.  I ordered my 2nd over 3 weeks ( I know it says can take up to 6), but have sent a few emails to the shop just enquiring of progress of order but no reply....I am not complaining or moaning just keen to get keyring(dads b'day present, he's just bought a V6, and will be visiting him this weekend.)...... :? :?
> ...


I will do. I have been in touch with Dave, he has a few to do still, mine being one of them. Thanks..........


----------

